# Help me decide! 1990 180SX or 1990 R32 GTST?



## Daemos (Jun 6, 2003)

So I've been like this for a while now, going back and forth between well one car  the R32 Skyline GTR, due to certain circumstsances (price value increasing 2 fold) I have been forced to look for alternatives.

So it's all boiled down to a 180SX with a CA18DET or a R32 GTS-T with a RB20DET.

Now both of these cars will be used ALL YEAR ROUND, in snow, rain, hail, etc. (I know a GTR would be best here...but unless if prices come back down, it's a no go)

I'm looking for something to autox with, and get a low 12 sec 1/4 mile. Normal City driving, not really looking to drift. Just a fun car to drive around the city.

Oh yea I'm 19 (soon to be 20) attending university. I'm kinda leaning towards the 180SX because parts are available locally via the 240SX and 88 Pulsar and people are familar with this car here.

But I like the Skyline because it's unique, has an inline 6, revs to 8000rpm, has the same potential, same weight, LOOKS awsome, bigger brakes, and can be had for a little bit cheaper than a 180SX. As far as tuning goes, in my city we ACCTUALLY have more experience with the RB engine than the CA/SR engines...we have ONE RB26DETT powered 240Z (and no CA18DETs or SR20DETs , but we DO NOW (since early this week) have a KA20E-T)

Oh yea, I'm importing because a) It's cheaper for me to import a 180SX than to buy a 240SX and swap the engine.
b) Canada has a 15 year import exemption law, so I will be looking to import sometime early next year.

I'm looking for some better insight than what I've gotten, I've been back and forth to various skyline/silvia forums, but never got a straight answer.


----------



## SpecR (Jul 1, 2006)

heyo canadian!
where are you going to import a 180SX as well how much for one with an SR20 (RPS13)?
cause i'm thinking of buying a 240SX and then swapping a SR20, but that will cost $6000 minimum
and how much are you looking at paying for the skyline?

oh and if you don't mind what are some the laws that govern importing a car?

get the skyline =D
thats what i would do
what city are you from anyway?
i'm from edmonton =D
ttyl


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

skyline ftw!!!!


----------

